# N.O.S. Sears white letter 16 by 1 3/8 tires



## bits n pieces (Dec 21, 2011)

What kind of bike would these have gone on or are they just aftermarket tires? Thank you.


----------



## RailRider (Dec 24, 2011)

Sears Gremlin. Are you selling one?


----------



## drane1 (May 17, 2012)

still have one of these for sale?


----------

